# Episode 241 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we cover a little of everything: From ammo prices and shortages to Michigan's new bowfishing regulations. Also some news on trapping laws in Connecticut and two Michigan CO's being hornored postumously.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_241_final.mp3


----------

